# Irons: Cobra S2 or Mizuno MX-1000?



## 1grdecoca (Jan 24, 2011)

Hello. 
Simple question: Cobra S2 irons or Mizuno MX-1000? Any advice, comments? Thx!!


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Ideally try both sets at a local driving range with the help of a launch monitor and a pro.

If you are buying on-line its down to looks, which isn't a great way to choose. Would you spend lots of money on a suit without trying it on?


----------



## 1grdecoca (Jan 24, 2011)

Well, I tried S2 on simulator for a while today and felt pretty good. But cant try MX-1000 simply cause they are unavailable here where I live  And last but not least: I am pure beginner (just had 3 lessons with coach and couple of hours spent indoor) so I can hardly notice any significant difference.

They are both pretty good clubs (according to reviews on several webs), thats for sure. So I am asking more like for experiences, tips etc.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

I'd say go with S2's that you've tried. Mizuno's are decent, and I know couple of guys who've got them, but if you haven't tried them you could end up hating them if you got them.

And enjoy


----------



## 1grdecoca (Jan 24, 2011)

Do you have any other tips on irons (300 pounds max) for me to try?


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Callaway X20 are good - I've had mine, the forged version, for nearly 3 years and I won't be getting rid for a good while.

For a beginner, but slighly over budget at £329, Callaway Big Bertha. Not the prettiest but the most forgiving and ideal for a new starter.

wilson Di7 at £229 are a steal


----------



## 1grdecoca (Jan 24, 2011)

What about the Taylormade R7 irons, should I try them? Seems also pretty good (although they were presented in 2006, so they are bit older) and for excelent price (250 pounds for 4-sw)...


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes the R7's are a nice club to but just because it is a good brandname doesnt mean it will suit you even if you are just starting out you will find a differnce in feel between some clubs my best advice is to try all the ones you can and when it comes to buying a set get them fitted as well. THis is where they make sure of shaft lenght grips\... to suit you. If you are going to hand over your hard earn cash you will want the clubs to suit you. Goodluck

P.S Welcome to the site too!


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

I wouldn't care if my clubs said "piece of crap" as long as i could hit them well and score with them
get ones that you hit well (tested well with), that suit your eye (for confidence)


----------

